# Trotz DSL6000 so langsam wie Analog?!



## SeoP (22. Dezember 2005)

Moin Männers,

 Ich krieg demnaechst ein Kind! 
 Ich habe seit knappen 3 Wochen endlich DSL von Arcor zuhause, schöne Firewall (ZoneAlarm) und Antivirus (PC TOOLS Antivirus) gezogen, eben noch fix den Mozilla Firefox installiert und ab auf die Piste...IST DAS ZÄÄÄH!
 Viele Seiten (fast alle) werden erst gar nicht geöffnet, mit dem Verweis: die angegebene Adresse existiert nicht oder wurde geändert! Ebay zum Beispiel wird nicht aufgebaut. Dann speziell bei Googlesuchen werden die Links nicht geöffnet (habe das gefühl der ändert die Adr. nach kurzem laden von alleine...z.B.:
 von   http://WWW.toller-link.de
 in      WW2.toller-link.de

 Auf der anderen Seite kann ich Seiten wie diese hier RELATIV zügig öffnen.
 Downloads gehen RuckZuck (je nach Server).

 Habe sicher auch schon diverse Male Ad-Aware und den Virusscanner durchlaufen lassen, die aber immer nix finden (abgesehen von ein paar Cookies die Ad-Aware sofort killt)
 Was soll der Blödsinn. Wozu lege ich mir dickes DSL her wenns Analog genausoviel Spass macht?
 Als Betriebssys. ist bei mir XP drauf (allerdings nicht SP2!)
 Aber das mal aussen vor...woran könnte es liegen?

 danke für Hilfe

 Benny


----------



## BSA (22. Dezember 2005)

Ein Sinnloser Beitrag meinerseits folgt:

Warum erzählst du uns das du demnächst nen Kind bekommt?! Oder ist das nur nen Spruch bei euch Schwaben?

Gruß BSA


----------



## Receiver (23. Dezember 2005)

Mal nen anderen Browser versucht...zum Beispiel auch (wenns nur testweise ist IE)?


----------



## Maik (23. Dezember 2005)

Woran es liegt, daß sich die Seiten trotz 'DSL 6000' langsam bis garnicht aufbauen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber du kannst ja mal die DSL Geschwindigkeit messen.


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Oder du nimmst den Support von Arcor in Anspruch - Würd Ich auch machen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zirag (23. Dezember 2005)

Hast du einen Router  
Wenn ja , dann überprüf mal den MTU Wert!

Wenn der nicht stimmt, dann werden einige Seiten ( wie eBay ) nicht aufgebaut. Das Problem hatte ich auch am Anfang.


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## SeoP (23. Dezember 2005)

Danke fuer den Link mit dem Test. werd das mal probieren.
Was ist denn der MTU-Wert? wo kann ich diesen ablesen und/oder angleichen?
mit dem IE benoetigt er die selbe Zeit, und baut ebay auch nicht auf (ich nehme jetzt Ebay einfach mal als aufhaenger).
danke Benny


----------



## zirag (23. Dezember 2005)

Das mit dem MTU gilt nur, wenn du einen Router hast, wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe, da du ne Software Firewall hast.


MTU (Maximum Transmission Unit) beschreibt die maximale Paketgröße (maximum sized datagram, die über ein Netzwerk übertragen werden kann, ohne dass das Datenpaket fragmentiert werden muss. Die MTU wird in Byte angegeben. Die MTU wird durch die verwendete Hardware/Technik bestimmt.

Sonst echt mal an ARCOR wenden 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## sehami (23. Dezember 2005)

Ich würd mal ohne Firewall testen. Beim Kumpel war dort das Problem. Zwar über WLAN und Router, aber nen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## chmee (23. Dezember 2005)

Wurde schon geschrieben, aber
1. DSL-Speed testen. zB mit dem Testdownload von Torrent
2. bei heise nachschauen, ob störungen vermeldet sind - http://www.heise.de/imonitor/
3. alle schutzmaßnahmen mal abschalten und nochmal testen.

Hoffentlich hast du auch alle Win-Patches drauf 

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi.



> Hoffentlich hast du auch alle Win-Patches drauf



Er hat ja gesagt, dass er kein SP2 drauf hat. SP2 verlangsamt übrigens da Internet. Das würde bei Ihm also nichts bringen.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Dezember 2005)

moin




			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SP2 verlangsamt übrigens da Internet.


Wie kommst du denn darauf?
Mir hat das SP2 sehr viel gebracht bei meinem WLAN Netzwerk.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ich habe Mal gehört, dass der SP2 die Anzahl der Connections beschränkt.
Ich glaube auf 10 oder so, bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher.

Was hat es dir denn gebracht?  :-( 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Tobias K. (23. Dezember 2005)

moin


Hab das noch nie gehört, kann auch mehr als 10 Verbindungen aufbauen.
Erstmal ist die ganze Verwaltung von WLAN übersichtlicher und ohne SP2 ist meine Verbindung schlechter, wenn sie überhauptaufgebaut werden kann.... mit dem Internet direkt hat das natürlich nichts zu tun.
Ob das nun bei jedem so ist, kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Alexander12 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Vllt. sollte SeoP das doch Mal probiern mit dem SP2, Mal schaun obs bei Ihm auch was bringt. Den kriegt Man ja bei MS umsonst zum Download.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## SeoP (23. Dezember 2005)

Alsoooo,

 Speedtest mit bravour bestanden! DSL 6000 einwandfrei, aber es dauerte beispielsweise 20 Sekunden, bis er das Ergibnis anzeigte! 
  Downloads funktionieren auch anstaendig! 
 Er prüft mir ewig die Adresssen, bis er alles aufgebaut hat UND baut mir viele Seiten ( hauptsächlich Ausländische Seiten egal welcher herkunft) gar nicht auf mit dem vermerk: die Seite ist ungültig oder die Adresse wurde geändert. (gibt mir uebrigens dazu auch ein kleines Windows-Fenster wo ich die Wahl habe: OK, Retry... mein Mozilla screen bleibt maximiert blanko)
  Es gibt wohl bei Mozilla ein Plug-in zur beschleunigung beim öffnen von Internetseiten.
  Das test ich jetz mal aus!

 ACHJA: Ich habe uebrigens einen Splitter und KEIN WLAN (Arcor DSL Starter-Box)


----------



## Johannes Postler (23. Dezember 2005)

Hm - eventuell ein DNS-Problem?
Was hast du denn für DNS-Server eingetragen? Da könntest du mal andere probieren...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. Dezember 2005)

Fast jedes Mal hängt es am MTU-Wert - meine mehrfache Erfahrung. Wenn Router davor, dann Router korrigieren. Die maximale Paketgröße kannst du z.B. damit herausfinden, dass du von Windows aus pingst, aber die Pakete nicht fragmentiert werden dürfen.

ping -f -c 1450 http://www.irgendwas.de

Musst noch mal inder Hilfe nachgucken. Ich glaube, es waren Parameter f und c ...


----------



## SeoP (26. Dezember 2005)

Problem gefunden!

 ich hatte wohl den bescheidensten Antivirus der Welt drauf. ETrust installiert, mein Rechner war voll von Infektionen, und alles bereinigt. Habe jetzt noch einen Trojaner drauf den ich nicht bereinigen kann. Beovin...blablabla. 
 Habe hierfuer noch keinen Besen gefunden. Vielleicht habt ihr nen sauberen link. auf der E-trust seite gibt es KEIN stand-alone patch für diesen Typ


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2005)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran es liegt, daß sich die Seiten trotz 'DSL 6000' langsam bis garnicht aufbauen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber du kannst ja mal die DSL Geschwindigkeit messen.


Uebrigens, fuer jeden ist diese Seite aber wohl auch nicht geeignet.
Mir wird dort erzaehlt ich haette DSL 768, obwohl ich eindeutig eine 6000er-Leitung hier habe.
Es geht ja nicht umsonst ein Kabel mit 30cm Durchmesser in mein DSL-Modem.


----------

